# YA recs for an almost 13 year old girl?



## By The Book (Feb 4, 2012)

My daughter has *finally* decided that the world will not end if she chooses to read e-books instead of paperbacks.  Can anyone help us wade through the vast sea of offerings?

She likes realistic fiction set in modern times.  However, by her own admission, she isn't boy crazy and isn't ready for some of the more mature themes that show up in YA fiction.  She loved Maureen Johnson's 13 Little Blue Envelopes and The Last Blue Envelope and she liked Coffeehouse Angel, too. She did enjoy Twilight but hasn't found any other vampire series that appeals.  She read The Hunger Games, too, but although she liked the series, she doesn't have this insatiable desire to read tons of dystopia fiction.

Would love to hear some good Kindle suggestions.  Thanks!


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

Skinnybones and the Wrinkle Queen is a MUST. By Glen Husar, but I don't think it's available as an ebook.


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

Skinnybones and the Wrinkle Queen is a MUST. It's by Glen Husar, but I don't think it's available in ebook format.


----------



## Rebecca Burke (May 9, 2011)

And you don't think you could convince her to go back in time a  little for an adventure story? Because one of my absolute favorite young YA books is The True Confessions of Charlotte Doyle by Avi, in which the young girl of the title becomes a pirate and has a ripping adventure. It's just a great read, I promise! Actually all of Avi's books are wonderful--they usually make you think but the storytelling is topnotch. Has she read The Westing Game yet? It's also a great story, contemporary, too. I loved having a daughter of this age who still (sort of) took my book recommendations--enjoy these days!


----------



## By The Book (Feb 4, 2012)

Rebecca Burke said:


> And you don't think you could convince her to go back in time a little for an adventure story?


Sigh. I wish!! She is adamant that historical fiction is boring (which, of course, is like driving a stake right through her mother's history-loving heart.). I'll check into The Westing Game -- thanks!

Yes, I know the days of book recs might be coming to an end. She participates in a Girls Book Club with a few friends and this year they were completely in charge of choosing their own books. It was a real eye-opener.


----------



## Darrell Pitt (Feb 12, 2011)

How about The Golden Compass by Philip Pulman? I suppose she's read the Harry Potter books. There's also Eragon. That's been really popular. 

Hope this helps,

Darrell Pitt


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

The Portal Chronicles by Imogen Rose, all on Kindle and all a good price.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Rachel Caine has a vamp series (Morganville Vampires) that might fit the bill.

Michelle Scott has a vamp YA book Blood Sisters (kind of a be careful what you wish for).  

Hmm.  My YA reading that is non-fantasy seems to be...lacking.  Hmm.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm twice your daughters age but seem to have similar taste, lol. Except that I do like some romance, but I'll avoid romance-focused books for this. You two might want to check these out:

  

Cinder by Marissa Meyer (scifi retelling of Cinderella)
Entwined by Heather Dixon (retelling of the Twelve Dancing Princesses)
Tuck Everlasting by Natalie Babbitt

Also: Anne of Green Gables (my FAVE as a young girl) and Harry Potter.


----------



## LadyHawk (Feb 7, 2012)

There seems to be so many Vamp/angel type books out now.  


I would also vote on His Dark Materials Phillip Pullman. Oh, and I just read Discovery of Witches. It was my favourite book of 2011.  Hope she reads it.

Then you have the classic such as S.E.Hintons The Outsiders, Rumble Fish and That was then, this is now.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Beth Balmanno said:


> She likes realistic fiction set in modern times. However, by her own admission, she isn't boy crazy


Everyone seems to be recommending fantasy but you say she wants something realistic so I'll recommend:



It's not about boys/romance, it's realistic, and it's set in modern day times. I don't normally read YA but I've read other stuff from this author so I picked it up and it was good.


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

Ignore the horrible cover -- this is a fantastic book set in about 1988, Spokane Washington: http://www.amazon.com/Staying-Fat-Sarah-Byrnes-ebook/dp/B002OMZTXU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1328723793&sr=8-4

Garth Nix's Sabriel is just about my favorite book ever -- BONUS, it comes with a no-nonsense female protaganist: http://www.amazon.com/Sabriel-The-Abhorsen-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B000FC13MM/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1328723875&sr=1-1

I've always loved this book as well, about growing up in the early sixties (so no drugs/hard stuff): http://www.amazon.com/Its-like-this-cat-ebook/dp/B004S8EPPQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328723967&sr=1-1 BONUS: it's free!


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Percy Jackson and the Olympians series is pretty popular. I read the first two books for research, and I enjoyed them. They're very, very YA, but written well and entertaining. Plus, I didn't catch any instances of "mature themes" or anything you might not want your 13-year-old stumbling upon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A reminder to our author-members that, per Forum Decorum, self-promotion is not permitted outside the Book Bazaar. So, you must post here as a reader, not a writer! Mention of your own books will cause your post to be edited or removed. 

Thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

When You Reach Me by Rebecca Stead was fantastic, and had the right mix of reality and fantasy not to be too alienating.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

Some popular realistic fiction books with the 7th and 8th graders at my library are:
The Mother Daughter Book Club series by Heather Vogel Frederick
_Dairy_ _Queen_ by Catherine Murdock
The Clique series by Lisi Harrison
The Heist Society series and The Gallagher Girls series by Ally Carter
Anything by Sarah Dessen
_Out of My Mind_ by Sharon Draper

A dystopian that is hugely popular with the girls, maybe even more so than the Hunger Games trilogy is _Divergent_ by Veronica Roth.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Beth Balmanno said:


> My daughter has *finally* decided that the world will not end if she chooses to read e-books instead of paperbacks. Can anyone help us wade through the vast sea of offerings?
> 
> She likes realistic fiction set in modern times. However, by her own admission, she isn't boy crazy and isn't ready for some of the more mature themes that show up in YA fiction. She loved Maureen Johnson's 13 Little Blue Envelopes and The Last Blue Envelope and she liked Coffeehouse Angel, too. She did enjoy Twilight but hasn't found any other vampire series that appeals. She read The Hunger Games, too, but although she liked the series, she doesn't have this insatiable desire to read tons of dystopia fiction.
> 
> Would love to hear some good Kindle suggestions. Thanks!


You mention Maureen Johnson, I just got the notice from  eReaderIQ that  just got Kindle-ized. I don't know your comfort level for her, but this is a love story between two girls. I'd heard good things and been looking forward to it. If you ARE okay with the theme, I'd also recommend  -- a retelling of Cinderella in which the heroine falls in love with the Royal Huntress.

***​
I'd also recommend . A truly unreliable narrator who'll for you/her to guess what is true and what isn't.

 is the first book in a series about a dystopian future where everyone is made pretty -- also shallow -- after a certain age, and the girl who broke free and became a hero!

Coincidentally, the author of Liar and the author of the "Uglies" series are married.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I liked Will Grayson, Will Grayson quite a bit.  Although disappointingly it's still not available on the Kindle. Ho-hum.  Other than that I haven't read much good YA lately.  Would manga count?  Also not available on the Kindle, but Honey & Clover (slice of life, art students, funny and heartbreaking) is very good.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh man, _The Westing Game_! I'd nearly forgotten all about that one. About time I gave it another read myself. (And I agree whole-heartedly with the recommendation.)

What about _Holes_ by Louis Sachar? Is that too young? I was in college before I read it, so I'm honestly not sure what the target age group on that one is. I LOVED it, though.

Unfortunately, most of my recommendations would be fantasy, and the ones that aren't are usually romantic. (Meg Cabot, mostly...though hers are usually light on the mature themes, so perhaps worth a try. I'd recommend anything of hers except _Abandon_.)


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I was trying to think what I liked when I was 13, but I was reading a lot of historical YA (which you said she doesn't like), and also Harry Potter (which I assume she has read). Lemme think what else...

You said she enjoyed 13 Little Blue Envelopes. Has she read all of Maureen Johnson's stuff? She has a bunch of good books... I recently read The Name of the Star by MJ and it was excellent! Light on the romance, heavy on the mystery. It was a little creepy/gory and very scary (it is a ghost story), but nothing I wouldn't give a 13-year-old who's already read The Hunger Games.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh yes, Holes was great.  Decent film adaptation as well, which is rare for that kind of thing.  The sequel's pretty good too.


----------



## defygravity213 (Jan 10, 2012)

I definitely *WOULD NOT* recommend Sarah Dessen for a 12 year old! Don't get me wrong, she's actually my favorite author, but I didn't read her books until I was 19 and even then the material is pretty heavy. Drug use, teen pregnancy, abusive relationships, rape, parent abandonment, death of a parent and eating disorders are all topics that have been covered in her books and I would not recommend them for someone so young.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Ben White said:


> Oh yes, Holes was great. Decent film adaptation as well, which is rare for that kind of thing. The sequel's pretty good too.


There was a sequel How did I miss that? What's it called?


----------



## By The Book (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW -- these all look *fantastic!* I've mentioned Uglies and Pretties so we'll check into those again.  Tried her on S.E. Hinton (my significant other told her he would read The Hunger Games if she would read The Outsiders LOL) but she hasn't taken a stab at it yet.

I read a ton of YA but I know what most of you are saying...there seems to be heavy paranormal/fantasy/dystopia and tons of edgy YA on the market and on the bestseller lists but not a lot of realistic, contemporary fiction.  I don't need light fluff and real issues are absolutely OK --  but I also don't need my uber-sensitive preteen coming to me in tears every night because she can't solve all of the world's problems.

Keep the suggestions coming -- and thanks again!!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

What about Metamorphisis by Nicola Palmer


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Beth Balmanno said:


> WOW -- these all look *fantastic!* I've mentioned Uglies and Pretties so we'll check into those again. Tried her on S.E. Hinton (my significant other told her he would read The Hunger Games if she would read The Outsiders LOL) but she hasn't taken a stab at it yet.
> 
> I read a ton of YA but I know what most of you are saying...there seems to be heavy paranormal/fantasy/dystopia and tons of edgy YA on the market and on the bestseller lists but not a lot of realistic, contemporary fiction. I don't need light fluff and real issues are absolutely OK -- but I also don't need my uber-sensitive preteen coming to me in tears every night because she can't solve all of the world's problems.
> 
> Keep the suggestions coming -- and thanks again!!


I hated, loathed, DETESTED S.E. Hinton and I don't mean just a little bit. I had to read it about that age. I pretty much saw NO REDEEMING qualities to that story. Rumble Fish, Outsiders --both are on my detested list. FWIW. It nearly turned me off of reading. I STILL Remember them with GREAT Distaste.

I did like Anne of Green Gables, but I think that might be young for her (I read it more like 8 or 9.) She might like Elizabeth Peters. Though not YA specific, they are fun books and have safe themes--they are basically "action adventure" for women. I like both her Vicky Bliss series and Amelia Peabody (Amelia may appear historical to her, but Vicky is contemporary).


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I happen to like contemporary YA a lot myself. Here are some of my favorite writers in this genre:

Jenny Han
Sarah Dessen
Rebecca Stead
Lauren Oliver
Ned Vizzini
Gayle Forman
Gabrielle Zevin
Meg Cabot
EL Konigsburg

I hope you find some great books for your daughter to love!


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

Here are some greats:

Shug by Jenny Han
Girl, 15, Charming But Insane by Sue Limb
Nothing But the Truth, and a Few White Lies by Justina Chen
The Princess Diaries by Meg Cabot
Jessica's Guide to Dating on the Dark Side by Beth Fantaskey (humorous)
Confessions of a Serial Kisser by Wendelin Van Draanen

All of these are on the younger side of the YA curve and perfect for a 12 year old.  
Marie


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooh yeah, The Princess Diaries. I went in expecting to think nothing of them and ended up just reading and reading and reading. Although I thought they lost a lot of the magic after the third one.

The sequel to Holes is called Small Steps, it's about Armpit and his many, many struggles   Not as good as the first but still a very decent read.


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll second When You Reach Me and I also loved The Disreputable History of Frankie Landau-Banks (like loved loved loved so much) - if she doesn't want dystopian and wants a fantasy equivalent of Hunger Games, she might like Graceling (note it's followup, the prequel Fire, is actually more adult, in my opinion). So many good books out there!


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Is she too old for Andrew Clements? Also would consider Linda Sue Park and Blue Balliett.

Has she read the Mysterious Benedict Society? Good series.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

The Leviathan series


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I just finished Cinder, and I agree that it is a great YA book.  It's nice to have a science fiction book for girls!

All of these aren't girl books per se, but my girls always enjoyed them:

Holes by Louis Sacher
Stargirl by Jerry Spinelli
Hoot by Carl Haiisan


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,102519.msg1583582.html#msg1583582


----------



## By The Book (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for all of the wonderful suggestions!  We've checked out quite a few of these suggestions from the library and she's also gotten it in her head to start a book blog to keep track of what she's reading, her reviews, etc.  I'm so glad she's a bibliophile...just like her mother!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

My wife has raved about the Cassidy Jones series by Elise Stokes (Cassidy Jones and the Secret Formula). It's a YA series about a girl who develops super powers.  It's on my TBR list, but I haven't personally started it yet.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

At her age, I loved the Anne of Green Gables series. Also the Little House on the Prairie series.
My daughters (now 14&15) loved anything by Jacqueline Wilson, the Angus Thongs and full-frontal snogging series (hilarious and no sex - I’ve read them myself too) and my youngest has just read Storm Catchers by Tim Bowler at school and couldn't stop telling me how good it was.
Hope this helps.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

It is hard to find realistic fiction without some romance in it or having it be the main focus.

The Day Before by Lisa Schroeder is fabulous. 

Forgotten and Revived by Cat Patrick are both really good (light on the romance).

Texas Gothic by Rosemary Clement-Moore

The Maximum Ride series by James Patterson is actually really good. 

The Night Circus by Erin Morgenstern

If she likes shorter stories that are a little paranormal then Elizabeth Chandler is wonderful. There is romance but mystery too. She has a series Kissed By An Angel that is wonderful (lots of clean romance) but her shorter story collection Dark Secrets are also good and a little creepy but I don't think it would be too scary for a 13 year old.

If she wants angels the Hallowed series by Cynthia Hand is one of my new favorites. There is romance but it is clean and very age appropriate.

Everneath by Brodi Ashton is really good too. 

If you want to try some indie authors I recommend Cambria Hebert, J.A. Konrath (her series is a little more mature though), J. Meyers, Tiffany King and Ada Adams. 

If she does want Dystopian then the Eve series by Anna Carey is really good and The Selection by Kiera Cross that comes out on Tuesday is really good too. Delirium by Lauren Oliver was wonderful and the sequel was just as good.

For steampunk I would suggest The Girl in the Steel Corset by Kady Cross.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

The Blue Sword - Robin McKinley
Harriet the Spy - Louise Fitzhugh
The Witch of Blackbird Pond - Elizabeth Steele
The Cricket in Times Square - George Selden
Centerburg Tales & Homer Price - Robert McCloskey
Emily of New Moon - L. M. Montgomery
When I Was Jersey - James Wood
Steel Magic - Andre Norton
The Cape Hatteras Trilogy: Teetoncey, Teetoncey and Ben O'Neal, The Odyssey of Ben O'Neal - Theodore Taylor (beautifully written books, superb voice, and a fascinating step back into history to look at life on the Outer Banks)

I'd recommend some of the more classic books, too, such as Little Women, Jo's Girls, Nobody's Girl (Hector Malot), etc. Most children don't read those books anymore. That's a pity, as they're fabulous stories.


----------



## VioletVal (Jul 26, 2010)

Beth Balmanno said:


> My daughter has *finally* decided that the world will not end if she chooses to read e-books instead of paperbacks. Can anyone help us wade through the vast sea of offerings?
> 
> She likes realistic fiction set in modern times. However, by her own admission, she isn't boy crazy and isn't ready for some of the more mature themes that show up in YA fiction. She loved Maureen Johnson's 13 Little Blue Envelopes and The Last Blue Envelope and she liked Coffeehouse Angel, too. She did enjoy Twilight but hasn't found any other vampire series that appeals. She read The Hunger Games, too, but although she liked the series, she doesn't have this insatiable desire to read tons of dystopia fiction.
> 
> Would love to hear some good Kindle suggestions. Thanks!


Your daughter and my little sister have similar tastes. My sister likes the Gallagher Girls series by Ally Carter (which I have read and enjoyed), the Mediator series by Meg Cabot, the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants series by Ann Brashares, and the Jessica Darling series by Megan McCafferty (the first book is Sloppy Firsts). My sister and I also enjoyed the Poison Study series, but that is fantasy.


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

I second the recommendation for the Gallagher Girls series by Ally Carter. They have romance, but aren't heavily centered on romance and are a fun, action-packed series. I'm quite a bit older than 12 and love them.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Eliza Baum said:


> Oh man, _The Westing Game_! I'd nearly forgotten all about that one. About time I gave it another read myself. (And I agree whole-heartedly with the recommendation.)


I LOVE The Westing Game! It's available on kindle? Too awesome.

If the 13-year-old in question might like fairy tale retellings, I highly recommend Merrie Haskell's _The Princess Curse_, which is based on the tale of the Twelve Dancing Princesses. There's also _Mistwood_ and _Nightspell_ by Leah Cypress. Both very good, although neither one is based in anything resembling modern-day culture.

I've also heard very good things about _Tuesdays at the Castle_ by Jessica Day George.


----------

